# w.w.Matthews winnipeg



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone out there has any info on a dial makers in winnipeg cannada called w.w.Matthews.

It's just that I've got a watch and its got them on the dial,and it would be nice to find some info on them.

I've een looking , but obviously not in the right place.

Cheers all.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only place I've managed to find mention of them is here : http://ihc185.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5656047761/m/745103698/p/2


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.925-1000.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=31885&start=700

regards enrico


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info, both of you.

It turns out his business was sold 1896, along with all the stock.

I will try to put the picture up of the cutting in the papers of the time.

I'm still looking for any pictures, of the shop, it been interesting looking at all the old black and white pictures of winnipeg in the 1880's.

It all happens that we've relatives who moved out there in the 60's and I've just required on of my pocket watches back, dial marked, w.w.Matthews.

Cheers again.


----------

